# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  The Victoria Hand Project -- A New 3D Printing Approach

## Brian_Krassenstein

Based in Victoria, British Columbia, Canada, the Victoria Hand Project has a mission statement that guides them to create and provide 3D printed upper-limb prosthetics to those who need them around the world. Seeking not just to provide pre-made prosthetics to communities in need, the VHP is teaming up with local organizations, starting with one each in Guatemala and Nepal, to train local technicians on the latest in 3D scanning and printing technology to create 3D printed Victoria Hand prosthetic systems. Within a week of entering the local clinic, an amputee will receive and be trained in the use of their new Victoria Hand, which features a customized 3D printed fitted socket, a ball-and-socket wrist, adaptive grasp, anatomical appearance, back-lock mechanism, and rotatable thumb. Read more about this global initiative in the full story: http://3dprint.com/80946/victoria-hand-project/


Below is a photo of the Victoria Hand design:

----------

